# Hobby Metal Lathes...



## Metal_Gazza (8 Jan 2014)

Greetings all...  
I've had a quick search on this forum but can't find anything on a particular Mini Lathe I'm interested in... It's a CJ18 by Amadeal.

Have any of you got one of these lathes? Or do you know anyone who has one? I'd be interested to hear your opinions...

Oh, by-the-way I'm new to this forum is there anywhere I can introduce myself, my manufacturing experience, etc?

Cheers.


----------



## Spindle (8 Jan 2014)

Hi

I have a similar lathe imported by Warco

http://www.warco.co.uk/metal-lathes-met ... athes.html

It's been fine over the time I've owned it, (C 8 years). For more info on these lathes see:

http://littlemachineshop.com/info/minilathe_compare.php

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Default.htm

There is also a book in the Workshop Practice Series devoted to these machines

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mini-lathe-Work ... 1854862545

The lathe is fine for work within it's limitations but if you can afford the cash and space a larger lathe is always going to be more versatile.

If you haven't signed up to the Model Engineering forum yet

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/latest_posts.asp

I suggest you get on there and search out the numerous threads on mini lathes.

Regards Mick


----------



## Richard T (8 Jan 2014)

Welcome Gazza

Sorry, no experience of the lathe. Someone might though. 

You've already introduced yourself  but if you are unsure of where to post your work there is always the Off Topic forum. What type of manufacture do you do?


----------



## jasonB (8 Jan 2014)

Just watch Amadeal's pricing, they usually don't include things like faceplate, 4-jaw chuck, fixed & traveling steadies whereas the likes of Warco and Chester include these all in the package which may look a bit more costly at first but is a better deal in the long run.

Also some of Amadeals indexable tooling uses very obscure inserts that you can only buy replacements for in sets not individual tips.

J


----------



## wizard (8 Jan 2014)

I had a warco lathe from new it striped its gears, the tiny drive belt wore out £24.00, there was so much play in the cross slide it was unusable, broke it for spares to get some of my money back. Now have a boxford lathe.


----------



## Metal_Gazza (8 Jan 2014)

Some great advice, thanks. 
I guess I have introduced myself...  
Anyway here is a bit more about me... I started out as a Toolmaker (apprentice trained), then moved into the world of CNC (setting, operating and programming Mills and Lathes) then went to uni as a mature student and got a degree in Manufacturing Engineering, then became a Manufacturing Engineer, then decided to become a DT teacher (secondary schools) teaching up to A level and now I'm working as an application engineer for a CAD/CAM software company... And I'm 108 years old!! Or it just feels like it. :lol: 

I'm an office bod at the moment but I like to keep my "Engineering craft" skills up, I'm a keen hobbyist, love woodworking (I have a scroll saw, bandsaw, wood carving equipment and a wood lathe). I used to have a TIG welder but I've moved into a flat, having a high pressure bottle of Argon scared the rubbish out of the neighbours (If the valve were to be sheared off it would act like a torpedo, brick walls wouldn't stop it!!) so I reluctantly gave that up  Actually, I have to be mindful when using the wood lathe and other equipment, nobody has complained yet!!!

I still do find time to make stuff out of wood and friends and family love the stuff I make them for Xmas, birthdays, etc...

So I hope I can dish out some reasonable advice...


----------



## mikec (9 Jan 2014)

Hi,

I have had one of the Amadeal CJ18s fitted with the 4" chuck and spindle for about 3 -4 years. I find it very good value for money and after a little bit of initial settling in and adjustment it is more than adequate for my needs. It was usable straight out of the box though I spent some time checking and adjusting for my own benefit. I would not bother with the DRO version as this is linked to the screws not the actual position of the tool. I have recently retired and am busy adding a homebrew DRO, electronic leadscrew and other goodies. Spares are readily available.

I have no hesitation in recommending Amadeal. I have no links to the company other than as a satisfied customer.

Hope this helps.

mikec


----------



## Metal_Gazza (9 Jan 2014)

Thanks Mikec, a few questions...

Can I ask, are you happy with the 550W motor? Is this enough power? Is it enough power to put on a reasonable cut (1mm depth of cut in steel for example) and not stop the chuck?

And am I correct in saying that it doesn't have cross feed or longitudinal feed BUT does have screw cutting capabilities?

Do you have the metric version? Is it easy to change between metric and imperial when screw cutting?

Have you got the "quick change tool post"? Would you recommend this?

Regards,
Gary.


----------



## wizard (9 Jan 2014)

Metal_Gazza":27lqrikw said:


> Is it enough power to put on a reasonable cut (1mm depth of cut in steel for example) and not stop the chuck?


your having a laugh :shock:


----------



## wizard (9 Jan 2014)

1 mm is about 40 thou you will be lucky if that toy will cut 5 thou


----------



## mikec (9 Jan 2014)

Hi Gary,

Contrary to Wizards comments, a cut of 1mm in steel is not a problem.

I have the metric version but imperial screwthreads can be cut. Arc Euro Trade are selling a special metal 63 tooth gear that can be used with most minilathes. This allows screwcutting over a very wide range of imperial screw thread types. There is an article available on their site that gives all the details.

You are correct in saying it doesn't have crossfeed but it does have longitudinal feed.
You can also cut left hand threads if you wish.
I have the cheap quick change toolpost, it has been adequate for most of my needs so far but I plan to make a more sophisticated version.

I have added a cover on the rear of the apron to stop swarf getting in and a carriage lock.

The most important thing with these lathes is to use the correct tooling, don't bother with the cheap carbide tipped tools. I have used HSS for all my turning so far though others have successfully used good quality carbide tooling. Grinding your own is the best way to go.

Look on mini-lathe.com for a review of this lathe (under the Big Dog 7 x 14 heading).
Look on YouTube for a number of videos about these lathes.

If you want any further info I can send you a load of links on the Web.

Hope this helps,

mikec


----------



## Metal_Gazza (9 Jan 2014)

wizard":1xg05722 said:


> Metal_Gazza":1xg05722 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it enough power to put on a reasonable cut (1mm depth of cut in steel for example) and not stop the chuck?
> ...



Hi Wizard - that's why I asked the question... And as you quite rightly mentioned on some of these "toys" a 5 thou cut in steel with a high feedrate can strain/stop a chuck but I noted this happening on a 330W motor. I just wondered how a 550W motor performs.

Mikec - great information/advice. I would only use HSS tooling to be honest on these types of machines and it keeps the off-hand grinding skills up!!!

How about operation noise? Would it annoy my neighbours?

Thanks again...


----------



## wizard (9 Jan 2014)

Its not the motor size that is the problem its the size your hoping to cut with that lathe. But if you are a toolmaker you should not need to ask any questions


----------



## Metal_Gazza (9 Jan 2014)

wizard":3e6iemiw said:


> Its not the motor size that is the problem its the size your hoping to cut with that lathe. But if you are a toolmaker you should not need to ask any questions



Wizard - correct I am a skilled toolmaker, the machines I have worked on are industrial machines, designed for heavy use. The questions I'm asking are specific to "toy" lathes, an area that I'm not familiar with.
The power (motor size in Watts) is affected by the cutting conditions (material, depth of cut, feedrate, etc).


----------



## jasonB (9 Jan 2014)

One thing all the DC motored variable speed lathes do suffer from is a loss of Torque at lower revs. So it may be fine to take a 1.0mm DOC on say a 12mm bar with the lathe running towards its top speed you will find that trying to do the same thing on a 100mm dia billet where the speed needs to be a lot less will possibley stall the motor if you apply the same DOC.

I have a larger Warco 280 and when turning things like a 10" cast iron flywheel can't take much more than 0.025" DOC with a fine feed. But it will happily take 0.100" DOC off a 1" bar.

Also the 63T gear will give a slight error in pitch when cutting imperial threads on a metric lead screw or metric on an imperial lead screw but for 99.9 times for hobby use this is not an issue.

J


----------



## mikec (9 Jan 2014)

Hi Gary,

There is some noise but not excessive. I have seen reports that say the noise is greater if using all metal gears.

Obviously there is a problem with DOC when working with larger diameters but its a question of working within the limits of the tool. If you have space and can afford a bigger lathe its a no-brainer but for limited space and budget these mini-lathes are great value for money.

There are a number of forums on Yahoo catering for mini-lathes, avoid the 7x10 group its mostly waffle and politics. The 7x12 group is an active and very helpful group that is moderated to stop spamming and off topic threads.

Regards,

mikec


----------



## Metal_Gazza (9 Jan 2014)

Cheers Mikec.


----------

